# Green tree frogs with other frogs?



## christo (May 17, 2009)

Hi. I am setting up a 60cmhighx60cmwidex40cmdeep frog tank. It will probably house green tree frogs of some sort. Are there any types that will live together without eating each other? Also, how many green tree frogs would fit in the tank? And feel free to let me know if anyone has frogs available in Melbourne.

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## nat0810 (May 18, 2009)

Thank tank would probably house 2 adults comfortably.

As for other species, you are limited to frogs of the same size. Larger frogs will eat smaller frogs given half a chance. Having said that, White lips and Magnificents will go with GTF's. Just set the temp and humidity to the white lip or maggie.


----------



## christo (May 18, 2009)

Cool, thanks. I think I will just go with a pair of GTF's. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## vickyspit (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi has anyone got any green tree frogs for sale
will be a good home
I had a beautiful boy tree frog, I don't know why but he died today, I had him for years and I would like to get more 
I miss my frog my house is very empty without his presence
cheers 

Vicky


----------

